# TR20D regulator



## deputyrpa (Aug 1, 2011)

*HT20D regulator*

Does anyone know a cross-refence part number for the HT20D with the Wisconsin WD2-860 diesel engine? The original part # is 0653-50-750. Mine has a Saprisa 7-pin regulator (one is un-used). One tab is broken, and won't remain soldered. 

Also, what is the alternator's AC current specification for this engine? I'm getting ~9.7 volts AC, rather steady. Thanks!


----------



## deputyrpa (Aug 1, 2011)

Does anyone have any ideas for a regulator that would, at least, work?


----------

